# Need TDC 540080 Image



## sliponme (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi all
I need a TDC 540080 or a 540040 image.
Thanks for any help and have a great day.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Send a private message to Stan Simmons for a link. If he cannot help let us know.


----------



## sliponme (Oct 22, 2005)

I still need the image for a TDC 450080
Thanks


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

You can always get one from ptvupgrade.com

http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/instantcake/


----------



## sliponme (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the pay site.
I did not want to pay for the file I need.
I already paid for the Tivo my hard drive went south.
I need the image for TDC 540080 or the 540040.
I hope someone here can tell me wherer to d/l it.
Thanks for all the help in advance.
This is a great site and I hope Stam is okay his mail box is full.
Thanks


----------



## aliencds (Dec 20, 2006)

i too can use this before i shell out 20 dollars. same model. please pm me if you can help.


----------



## aliencds (Dec 20, 2006)

got mine on demonoid torrent 

downloaded it from a torrent in .iso and loaded it up.. works for all 5400 models.. still have the image here too..


----------

